# Biketour am Sa. 03.03.07



## Casey Riback (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo MTBiker aus dem Kass´ler Raum. Wie von Mauntenbeiker und Daniel77 vorgeschlagen mach ich jetzt mal den Anfang mit einer Runde über Kassel-Fuldabrück-Lohfelden. die Runde ist ca 40 Km lang und führt über Waldwege, Trails und etwas Radweg von Lohfelden zurück in die City. Ich bin die Strecke gestern teilweise abgefahren und bin auf keine sturmbedingten Tragepassagen gestoßen. Einen Trail der oberhalb des Michelkopfsees liegt bin ich gestern allerdings zeitbedingt nicht mehr gefahren, da müssen wir uns halt mal überraschen lassen. Eine Ausweichstrecke könnte über den langen Heinrich sein. Schreibt doch mal wer Interesse hat, dann können wir ne startzeit vereinbaren. Generell würd ich den Vormittag vorschlagen.


----------



## daniel77 (28. Februar 2007)

Ich und ein Kumpel wären dabei, sofern kein Dauerregen ansteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DyingOfTheLight (1. März 2007)

Dito..... wenn das Wetter mitspielt. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Ilon (1. März 2007)

Interessieren würde es mich auch. Wie schauts denn aus von der schwierigkeit her? Bzw. anstrengungen? Mit Trails habe ich noch relativ wenig Erfahrung.


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (1. März 2007)

Ilon schrieb:


> Interessieren würde es mich auch. Wie schauts denn aus von der schwierigkeit her? Bzw. anstrengungen? Mit Trails habe ich noch relativ wenig Erfahrung.



Ich sag mal: Das kriegen wir hin. Ausserdem kann man ja jederzeit abbrechen. Der Michelskopfsee liegt auf knapp 500m, der Michelskopf selbst hat knapp 530m. Das gibt zumindest schon mal eine Idee in Sachen Höhenmeter.

Treffpunkt und Zeit sollten wir auch noch klären. Ich bin recht flexibel, aber im dunklen aufstehen tue ich am WE nur sehr ungern ;-). 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## daniel77 (1. März 2007)

Ich denke ein Treffen so ab 11.00Uhr ist am WE doch human  
Treffpunkt in Kassel an der Orangerie?? Da haben die Leute von außerhalb wenigstens kostenlose Parkplätze.


----------



## Casey Riback (1. März 2007)

Hallo. 11 Uhr an der Orangerie hört sich gut an


----------



## Ilon (1. März 2007)

Jap. ma sehn wenns Freitag nicht ne zu lange Nacht wird sieht man sich vielleicht. Außer es Regnet


----------



## daniel77 (2. März 2007)

`hab gerade mal aufs Wetter geschaut, sieht nicht so toll aus für Samstag, Sonntag dafür umso besser (http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7002&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=15175&fdate=20070304)
Was haltet Ihr davon die Tour auf Sonntag den 4.3.2007 zu verlegen?


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (2. März 2007)

Ist mir durchaus recht. Um nicht zu sagen wäre mir sogar lieber, denn ich müsste auch noch ein wenig schrauben. Nix lebenswichtiges, aber heute abend schaffe ich das definitiv nicht mehr.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Casey Riback (2. März 2007)

Hallo. Ich weiss erst heut Abend bescheid ob´s bei mir klappt. Schreibs dann hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntenbeiker (2. März 2007)

...also der thread-ersteller und tour-guide sollte seine gesetzten termine schon einhalten 

für mich ist die geschichte leider etwas zu kurzfristig - bin morgen ausgebucht 

falls eure tour stattfindet wünsche ich euch viel spaß und trockene knochen...


----------



## Casey Riback (2. März 2007)

Wo er recht hat er recht.  Da ich nicht weiss ob ich es am Sonntag schaffe, fahre ich morgen auf jeden fall wenn sich jemand anschliesst. Wenn ich Sonntag nicht beim Tapezieren helfen muss fahr ich bei der Sonntagsrunde gerne nochmal mit.


----------



## Casey Riback (2. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen. Ich werde morgen um elf vor der Orangerie sein, da wo im Sommer die Tische und Bänke vom Restaurant sind. Der Jochen meinte das er mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch kommt. Würde mich freuen wenn noch jemand sich trotz schlechter Wetterprognose der Runde anschliesst. Am Sonntag wirds bei mir leider nichts. Wenn ich Zeit habe will ich auf jeden Fall das Spaßrennen in Heiligenrode mitfahren. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2007)

Wenn das Wetter annehmbar ist sind wir mit zwei Personen am Start.


----------



## BikinPie (3. März 2007)

Schade, wollte morgen wieder fahren ......
Heute habe ich keine Zeit. 

Jetzt ärgere ich mich natürlich etwas.

Sebastian


----------



## Ilon (3. März 2007)

Hoffe ihr beiden seid noch gut durchgekommen. Für mich wars dann nen bissl viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2007)

Mein Kumpel hat leider verpennt, haben euch wohl um ein paar Minuten verpasst.... 
Bei der nächsten Tour sind wir aber auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Casey Riback (3. März 2007)

Hallöchen. Schade, sind ca. 10 nach dann losgefahren. War schön schlammig und und mit ein paar knackigen Hügeln. Haben dann die Tour noch etwas geändert und sind an der Kompression am Razio lang geradelt und dann über nen schönen Wurzeltrail zurück. Können ja sehn das wir irgendwie an den kommenden Wochenenden nochmal ne Tour starten. Gruß Juri


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (3. März 2007)

Wenn das Wetter besser ist als heute bin ich dabei. 

Morgen werde ich wohl von hier aus (Crumbach) meine Runde über den Michaelskopf drehen. Die Waldautobahnen werden ja sicher befahrbar sein.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Casey Riback (3. März 2007)

Morgen ist in Heiligenrode Spaßbiathlon. Man fährt 2x7 Km und schiesst 2x5 Schuss auf Scheibe. Jeder nicht getroffene Schuss gibt Strafsekunden. Mit 12 ist der Preis auch im Rahmen. Falls jemand noch keine Tour vorhat und mitfahren will kann er sich bis 8 Uhr nachmelden. Ausgetragen wird das ganze wohl in Heiligenrode am Schützenhaus. Auf www.mtb-funbiker.de gibbets nochn paar Infos. Gruß Juri


----------



## South-Central (3. März 2007)

Hi,

hab's zu spät gelesen, aber mein Fuß passt im Moment leider auch in keinen Bikeschuh...

Bin am Montag beim Doc und hoffentlich nächstes Wochenende wieder fit und für Touren zu haben.

Grüße,

Axel


----------



## BikinPie (3. März 2007)

Guten Abend ! 

Auf die Gefahr hin nervend zu wirken: Morgen soll ja eigentlich schönes Wetter werden, jedenfalls von oben trocken. 

Deshalb frage ich nochmals in die Runde, ob morgen zufällig jemand fahren will ?
Zeit: 11 -12 Uhr.


----------



## enasnI (3. März 2007)

Also ich fahre morgen Rennrad. So um 9 oder 10 Uhr wollte ich los. Bisel GA entlang der Fulle.


----------



## Casey Riback (3. März 2007)

@ BikinPie: Wenn dieser Biathlon schon früh zuende ist fahr ich noch ne Runde mit. Wo wolltest Du denn lang? Ich bin eh mit dem Auto in Heiligenrode, kann also auch wo hin kommen


----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2007)

Wir fahren morgen auch von KS-vorderer Westen aus so ab 12/13Uhr eine ca. 3 Stunden Tour, entwedr Habichtswald oder in die Söhre. Mitfahrer willkommen.

@enasni: Hab ab übernächster Woche auch wieder ein RR, vielleicht klappts ja dann mal


----------



## Casey Riback (3. März 2007)

Hey Daniel77, könntest Du später noch nen genauen Treffpunkt plus Uhrzeit eintragen? Würde mich euch gerne anschliessen und würde wenn ich es von der Zeit her schaffe dann einfach dort hinkommen. Danke schonmal, Gruß Juri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2007)

12.15Uhr vor der Stadthalle.


----------



## BikinPie (3. März 2007)

@ daniel 77 

Ich bin hier ortsfremd, deshalb kurz die Frage: Stadthalle an der Friedrich-Ebert Straße/ Baumbachstr. und Kattenstr. ?

Sorry für die Frage. 

Danke schonmal

Und hoffentlich bis morgen 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (3. März 2007)

Stadthalle in der Friedrich-Ebert-Straße beim Bebelplatz. Dann bis Morgen


----------



## Casey Riback (3. März 2007)

ok. Hoffe das ich´s auch noch schaffe


----------



## BikinPie (4. März 2007)

Hallo ! 

Wollte mich kurz melden. 

Super Tour heute, hat mir Spaß gemacht. Endlich neue Weg, auch wenn sie heute teilweise eher einer Schweinesuhle glichen.
Leider bin ich doch noch nicht so fit, wie gedacht. 
Bis nach Hause sind aus aus den 970 hm - dann doch 1180 hm geworden. Habt ihr also Recht gehabt.

Bis bald 

Sebastian


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2007)

Schön das es Dir gefallen hat, nächstes WE gerne wieder, bzw. ich melde mich falls ich das Bike die Woche mal mit ins Büro nach Baunatal nehme dann können wir eine kurze Feierabendrunde drehen.

Hier das hart erarbeitete Panorama vom Dörnberg:


----------



## Casey Riback (4. März 2007)

Hi. Habs zeitlich nicht mehr geschafft. Haben uns nach dem Rennen nur nochmal in den Kassler Parks die Beine gelockert. Wie weit seid ihr heute gefahren? Morgen fängt mein Fahrradladenpraktikum in Kassel an, Da würde ich mich eventuell bei ner Feierabendrunde Abends in der nächsten Zeit anschliessen. Gruß Juri


----------



## daniel77 (4. März 2007)

Waren nur so 40km mit eben ca.1000hm. Ich fahre eigentlich ab dem Zeitpunkt an dem es ab 17.30Uhr noch lange genung hell ist, bzw das Wetter es erlaubt jeden Abend meine Feierabendrunde von Kassel aus zum Herkules über hohes Gras und über den Herkules zurück. Ich freue mich immer über Mitfahrer.


----------



## South-Central (5. März 2007)

Ok, der dicke Fuss hat sich nach Röntgen und Kernspin als Mittelfussfraktur erwiesen und das Frühjahr findet für mich erstmal nur im Biergarten statt...
Mind. 6 Wochen Krücken, aber vielleicht geht da schon was im April. Keep me posted.

Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (6. März 2007)

Ich hab mal einen neuen Thread zu Touren-Treff gestartet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3502408#post3502408


----------

